# 5:2 intermittent fasting diet - anyone on this?



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

The missus has got me on this now, she´s losing weight quickly on it and looks and feels great. So she´s told me to give it a try:

http://tinyurl.com/clmn3uq

The link takes you to a Telegraph article.

Let´s see if I have the discipline to do it! 
It seems like just another way to reduce ones overall calorific intake, but maybe it will work.

I forgot to add, I´m just under 104KG, so about 16 st 5, with a mixture of fat & muscle (like everyone!!). I swim and bike a LOT, and haven´t had the dietary discipline to get weight off (although I´ve always loved exercise). Unfortunately 104kg does not help me go up hills on the bike so it´s time to do something about it.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

There was a tv programme about this, there is a thread here about people doing it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277835

This one was the original thread when the programme came on

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275739


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link Will, apologies to all for starting another post on the subject.
I didn´t even think to use the search function for this one!
Cheers all
Simon


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

1st month. 3.1kg lost, and I haven't even been too strict.
Very odd! Going well though!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done, are you finding it difficult?


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

No, it´s dead easy.
You just need my wife to cook the delicious low-fat meals. That could be a problem for the rest of you.
TBH the first fasting day feels...weird, the next one much easier, and all the ones after that are just ´whatever´.
What seems to work for me is to *split* the 600 cals into *3* meals, as skipping a meal turns me into a grumpy monster of a child, and to *delay* breakfast as late as possible so I don´t get peckish pre-lunchtime.
Lots of cold water, plenty of delicious black coffee from the Nespresso machine helps.

I realise the first few KGs are always the easiest to shed - the ´low-hanging fruit´, but it´s started well.

Oh, and I don´t do big swim or bike sessions on my fasting days, or fast on the day of a show as I don´t want to feel hunger pangs when the aria is coming up!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried this and lost weight quickly but it wasn't for me, I felt very lethargic and not motivated to train at all. 

I've now gone for weights and cardio regime. I've not lost anymore weight ( still about 10 pounds ) but I've lost 2 inches off my waist and toned up a hell of a lot. My bmi has also gone down 2% to 25.9.. I'm 6ft 1 and 14 st 3 at the minute. Looking to get to about 13 st 7 but if I keep toning up and losing inches then I'm not to bothered.

If it works for you though keep going and well done.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

I fast every Monday, helps my cycling, recovery, and energy levels for about three days, twice a week would be optimal.

I call it my healthy day and only have fruit and veg with water and black coffee, gives my body time to repair and loses weight quick to, but that's just the bonus.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I have one day a week that I fast, zero food, from 2100 hrs till 2100 hrs the following day. My normal routine is 0600 600mls of expresso with olive oil and 30g butter blended. 1400 small meal of fruit, nuts and chicken. 1830-1900 a full meal, meats, veg etc. I train everyday, 6-15 mile run with kettlebells and sandbags, I'm a foster carer so once the kids are at school it's game on! I'm hover around 84-82kg and I'm 6ft tall. The body adapts well to change if you can control the mind!


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

I started intermittent fasting about 2 weeks ago, to help get a bit more muscular definition. although i am doing it slightly different. I eat all my food between 1:00pm and 7:00pm, then fast for the rest of the time.

So i have a 6 hour eating window each day. I'm still eating the same amount of food ("calories"), just having it within that 6 hour window, and to be honest i have increased my carb and fat intake percentage, and still lost 1.8 lbs in the first two weeks which i am really pleased with.

all this with no loss of strength in the gym. ( i Train fasted)


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

irumbold said:


> all this with no loss of strength in the gym. ( i Train fasted)


interesting...have long had a mental thing that i can't lift if i haven't fueled up previously...


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

sfstu said:


> interesting...have long had a mental thing that i can't lift if i haven't fueled up previously...


Train your mind and you can do the training, we only do 20-30% of our capability


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

i think when it comes to eating, the vast majority of it is psychological. i would recommend anyone except people who have had eating disorders in the past, to try IF, if they have been eating clean for a couple of months before hand.

I imagine if someone who eats what is considered "normally" like a lot of pre-packed foods, and generally unhealthy, such as lots of simple sugars in their diet should not try IF straight away. eat clean for a few weeks to stabilize blood sugars and then try moving on to IF.

I'm just off to the gym now to train chest/triceps and a bit of cardio ( i virtually never do cardio) all i have eaten is 2 plums and some orange squash, i will have 99% of food intake for the day post exercise. I will report back how the session goes today.


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

oops, forgot to add, obviously anyone with diabetes, or other hormone problems should not try IF without seeking professional medical advice first.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A diet definitely NOT to be recommended to anybody taking medication.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting to see how others are approaching intermittent fasting.

If anyone is interested I can put some of Mrs Barchetta's recipes up - they really do the business as she's a seriously clever cook.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Id be interested.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Barchettaman said:


> Interesting to see how others are approaching intermittent fasting.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can put some of Mrs Barchetta's recipes up - they really do the business as she's a seriously clever cook.


I'd def be interested as i am not a good cook so some idiotproof recipes would me much apreciated...:thumb:
rgds sty


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I need to do something so Am going to give this ago  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep, I've been IFing since the beginning of August. 

I'm using a different protocol to 5:2. I follow LeanGains, which is a 16:8 protocol - fast for 16 hours, eat within an 8 hour window each day. 
This coupled with a calorie deficit and macros centered around a higher protein, lower carb diet has seen me lose 12kg since I started in August - gone from 99kg to 87kg. 
I'm hoping the macro split is helping me to maintain LBM, which I've estimated to be 72kg.
My target is 80kg. This is actually based on wanting to have 10% BF.

Out of interest, last week I tried a PSMF (Protein Sparing Modified Fast), but still using the 16:8 protocol, for 4 days. Did quite a bit of reading on it beforehand. But, essentially you run a massive deficit (800kcal in my case) and eat just protein with a small amount of fat so you are in ketosis. You only run it for a few days at a time. Lost almost 2kg over those 4 days. Interesting to do and not as bad as it sounds. For anyone interested, I'd highly recommend reading Lyle McDonalds Rapid Fat Loss.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Right, I will get some photos of Mrs B cooking and do a full-on photoshoot of her ´in action´. Stuff to follow.


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

fasted training is still working out well for myself, i have even started doing a little bit of cardio now too. Will have to see what the scales say on Thursday, as that's my weekly weigh in.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

This makes a lot of sense - depending on how you believe we came about being here almost all land mammals will fill up at an eating session - presumably after a hunt, then have to go another few days before getting to eat again - The concept of 3 meals a day etc is relativley new.

If you look at how the victorians ate washing everything down with wine etc they must have had the equivelant of 6 meals a day.....

Intersting - seriously tempted to give it a bash


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm about to start my diet so wil give this a whirl after some more reading


----------

